# Certificate of Destruction



## 3Traveller3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone
I hope someone can offer advise or assistance or might have had a similar problem with the above.My mum passed away in June this year,she was resident in Formentera Del Segura for almost 9 years.I had her car removed by a local vehicle dismantling company advertising in the free press,mobile number only.The company is based in Los Montesinos and called GruasLorente.The contact there is British and called Phil.Initially he was handed all the necessary paperwork to complete the baja and issue the certificate of destruction which he said would be done within 15 days.To date despite numerous calls and emails and occasionsal conversations with excuses as to why there are delays,nothing has materialised causing the family great distress.Has anyone any knowledge of this company or dealt with this guy.Can the certificate of destruction take longer due to a death occuring,i can't seem to find any info from Trafico.
Thank you


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

3Traveller3 said:


> Hello Everyone
> I hope someone can offer advise or assistance or might have had a similar problem with the above.My mum passed away in June this year,she was resident in Formentera Del Segura for almost 9 years.I had her car removed by a local vehicle dismantling company advertising in the free press,mobile number only.The company is based in Los Montesinos and called GruasLorente.The contact there is British and called Phil.Initially he was handed all the necessary paperwork to complete the baja and issue the certificate of destruction which he said would be done within 15 days.To date despite numerous calls and emails and occasionsal conversations with excuses as to why there are delays,nothing has materialised causing the family great distress.Has anyone any knowledge of this company or dealt with this guy.Can the certificate of destruction take longer due to a death occuring,i can't seem to find any info from Trafico.
> Thank you


Destruction certificates can only be issued by licenced waste treatment companies that can dispose of the various toxic components. 

My advice would be to contact the Ayuntamiento to find out if this business is licenced to do so.

But I would also question how sure you are that the car has actually been "destroyed"....


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I suddenly realised that the lists of authorised treatment centre is usually published on the net, and indeed it is in the Comunidad Valenciana:

Centros autoritzados de tratamiento de vehículos al final de la vida útil de estos - Residuos peligrosos - Listado de gestores de residuos - Gestores y productores de residuos - Residuos - Calidad ambiental y cambio climático - Conselleria de Infraes

A quick look on here shows that Gruas Lorenet are NOT authorised to do this work and from what I can see, there is no ither company in Los Montesinos who can do this either....

It might be worth ringing round some of the authorized companies listed close to where the car was collected to see if they have taken delivery of it, but I wouldn't hold your breath.

If you can't trace your late mother's car, I would seriously think about reporting it as stolen.


----------



## 3Traveller3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Many thanks for help on this one.My Dad who is resident is Orihuela Costa paid a visit to the recycling yard and caught up with the bloke in question.More empty excuses and a shouting match ensued with the guy claiming the car had been crushed but wouldn't say where or when!.We have left him with 5 working days to sort it out or we will report it as stolen and bring legal proceedings.I don't understand what this guys problem is and given the circumstances you would think that a little compassion would have been ok.
Thanks again
Rick


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

3Traveller3 said:


> Many thanks for help on this one.My Dad who is resident is Orihuela Costa paid a visit to the recycling yard and caught up with the bloke in question.More empty excuses and a shouting match ensued with the guy claiming the car had been crushed but wouldn't say where or when!.We have left him with 5 working days to sort it out or we will report it as stolen and bring legal proceedings.I don't understand what this guys problem is and given the circumstances you would think that a little compassion would have been ok.
> Thanks again
> Rick


Unfortunately I think you are going to find that, if it was roadworthy, He's sold it on as a runner.It might even have been sold on to someone to use as a part-ex under the plan pive, scrappage scheme, ( worth 2k ).
I hope not, but I think It is all going to get a bit messy.


----------



## 3Traveller3 (Sep 5, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately I think you are going to find that, if it was roadworthy, He's sold it on as a runner.It might even have been sold on to someone to use as a part-ex under the plan pive, scrappage scheme, ( worth 2k ).
> I hope not, but I think It is all going to get a bit messy.


Thanks for the info,i didn't know about this scheme in Spain.We have had similar in the UK.I would have thought that if the car had been part-xd for scrap then a certificate would show up somewhere at somepoint.So far thankfully there has been no penalties or fines in my late mum's postbox./SNIP/
Does anyone know of the nearest Trafico office to Los Montesinos and their contact details please.


----------



## 3Traveller3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well,today after many phone calls and email and threats of legal action I received a scanned document entitled AUTORIZACION PROVISIONAL DE CIRCULACION DE VEHICULO and guess what? there is a new owner listed on it,the car wasn't destroyed as it should have been!any advise would be appreciated.I have been told I can now cancel my late mother's insurance with this piece of paper,i hope this is true.


----------

